# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Coming for Christmas

## Delta

We are going to stay in either Ochi or MoBay.  My son's dad says he wants to get out of Negril so that he can be on vacation as well.  Any hotels or even mini-apartments/villas you would recommend for my family of 3?

----------


## Vince

Chrisanns Beach Resort, we stayed there before. They are outside Ocho Rios toward Port Antonio. They are self owned condo's. The nicest unit is Mrs. Came's. It's located on the end, with very nice sea breezes and hammocks hanging in the palm trees. I've see her unit on VBRO. I'll look for it for ya.

----------


## Vince

Alright I found it on Homeaway.com . Her unit # is 327158vb. It's a very well kept place. She is a VERY pleasant lady. We spent a few evening chatting with her at her unit on the end facing the sea.

----------

